# ARC AUDIO Ks 1000bx amp guts



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

i think this is all i could find for now


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice.


----------

